# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  CASTAÑA AMAZÓNICA O "NUEZ DE BRASIL"

## Bruno Cillóniz

Ofrecemos castaña o nuez de brasil (Bertholletia excelsa) de exportación, proveniente de Puerto Maldonado, Perú. Almendras enteras, sanas, de color uniforme, que se clasifican de acuerdo al tamaño y peso. Una vez procesada, la castaña es envasada al vacío (Vacuum Pack) para su mejor conservación.   *Calibre:* Pequeñas, medianas y grandes*Presentación:* Cajas de 44 libras (20 kg/caja)*Medidas:* 45 cm. x 20 cm. x 39 cm.*Peso Neto por caja:* 44 libras (20 Kg./caja)*Embalaje:* Cajas de cartón corrugado de mejor calidad*Contenedor:* 20*Número de cajas por pallet:* 71 cajas*Número de cajas por contenedor:* 880 cajas por contenedor*Número de pallets por contenedor:* 12 pallets por contenedor, más 28 cajas adicionales*Orden mínima:* 3 pallets*Certificados:* SENASA (Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria), INRENA (Instituto Nacional de Recursos Naturales)*Muestra comercial:* ½ kilo (según el requerimiento del cliente)*Garantía:* 18 meses luego de envasado  *Informes y cotizaciones: Bruno Cillóniz*  *Telf:* 241-4422 Anexo 120* 
RPM:* +51 995-805-066 *Correo:* bcilloniz@agroforum.pe / ventas@agroforum.pe  Muestras.jpgTemas similares: Especializacion: Control Fitosanitarios Granado "Wonderful" y Palto "Hass" y "Gem" "XIII ALMUERZO AGROEXPORTADOR" - 22 DE MARZO HOTEL WESTIN - "NO PIERDA LA OPORTUNIDAD" - 3 DIAS UTILES. Venta de CASTAÑA  o Nuez de Brasil Primera CALIDAD  2012 Snacks y aceite de castaña (nuez de brasil) Artículo: Standard & Poor's eleva calificación crediticia del Perú a "BBB" desde "BBB-"

----------

